# Fatality- tree was struck-by



## Dan F (Nov 18, 2003)

Not exactly arborist related, but a sad story to say the least. Happened yesterday morning. 

Have no idea how long the link will stay active.

http://www.wthr.com/Global/story.asp?S=1528025&nav=9TahJ9zk


Dan


----------



## njarbor (Nov 18, 2003)

man . how many times did you actually stick your head out the window as a kid? i can think of a few times.


----------

